# Diagramas de receptores de TV satelital



## MaMu

Alguien tiene algun Link donde pueda leer acerca de receptores y antenas de señales de televisión por microondas o satelital?, ando con ganas de experimentar con la fabricación casera de algun pequeño receptor y antena.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Vista este enlace:

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/

Las palabras clave para localizar esos diagramas son:

Satellite, decoder, receiver


----------



## MaMu

Excelente Link, mil gracias. ^^


----------



## paulsixslip

No sirve tu link


----------

